# Hello from Boise Idaho



## LYNXIGIRL (Apr 28, 2009)

I live in Boise Idaho and have 3 boy mice and 2 girl mice and 2 litters of babies, 6 each. I thought that one of the boys was a girl.......surprise! He got evicted very quickly when I woke up April 19 to 6 babies, then again on the 22nd. I am having so much fun with these. One mom, Sugar the mom to th older group has decided she doesn't like her babies any longer now that they climb on her back, so Cinnamon is taking care of all 12. I am looking for a couple of other mice, at least one long hair angora and one hairless. I have a hairless rat male and adore him, and would love to add a hairless mouse to my group. I have homes for most the babies already, in real homes, not feeder homes so I have really lucked out. Anyway, that is my story.....
Tara, mom to Cinnamon, Sugar, Onyx, Might Mouse, Gus Gus and my hairless rat Fuzzy.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi!!


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Paul


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Another person from the US! Welcome.


----------

